# Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

						Ein neuer Gesetzesentwurf soll das Strafverfahren modernisieren. So soll die Polizei erweiterte Befugnisse zur Telekommunikationsüberwachung erhalten. Geht es nach dem Entwurfspapier dürfen Polizeibeamte auch Nachrichten von Messenger-Diensten wie Whatsapp, Telegram und Co. mitlesen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*


----------



## KaneTM (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Der Staat - das bin ich. Und Ihr. Also wir. Politiker sind die netten Vertreter, die wir wählen, um unsere Meinung zu vertreten. Zeig mir mal wer die unzähligen Wähler, die gerne überwacht werden wollen...


----------



## KI_Kong (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Hurra, endlich wird der Polizeistaat modern. Gibt's bei uns in Österreich ebenfalls und heißt Sicherheitspolizeigesetz. Dadurch kann jetzt jeder beleidigte Streifenpolizist ohne Gerichtsbeschluss bei der Tageszeitung anrufen, nachfragen wer sich in der Kommentarfunktion über zu wenig Polizeipräsenz beschwert hat, und wegen Nichtigkeiten Strafzettel ausstellen. Soll schon vorgekommen sein  ...


----------



## Deathy93 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

China 2.0..


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Ihr kennt das Terrorbingo?


----------



## weisserteufel (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Viel Spaß beim Mitlesen  meiner Threema Nachrichten bei einer End-to-End Verschlüsselung.
Wird interessant, wie sie das machen wollen. Sie müssten ja, entweder bei mir oder beim Empfänger/Versender Zugriff haben.


----------



## NForcer (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Tja, und wer wird dann damit kontrolliert werden? Genau, der böse deutsche Bürger, damit dieser bei jeder kleinen Kritik dann hopps genommen werden kann, denn er ist dem Staat ja schon seit ein paar gewissen Jahren ein regelrechter Dorn im Auge.

Das ist einfach nur krank.


----------



## DarkWing13 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Sorry, aber wer Whatsapp (und Co.) verwendet, dem ist hinsichtlich ausspioniert werden, sowieso schon alles egal...also eigentlich ändert sich effektiv für die Anwender nix...


----------



## Ganjafield (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



KaneTM schrieb:


> Der Staat - das bin ich. Und Ihr. Also wir. Politiker sind die netten Vertreter, die wir wählen, um unsere Meinung zu vertreten. Zeig mir mal wer die unzähligen Wähler, die gerne überwacht werden wollen...



Von dieser Sorte kenne ich leider genug. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Ich habe doch nichts zu verbergen!"


----------



## AlphaMale (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Eine doch ziemlich "Springer Presse" Headline, schon darf sich der Schreiber über ein reges Feedback und allerlei Rants (und PCGH diesbezüglich Klicks) zwischen den Fraktionen der "System-dissidenten" auf der einen und der Fraktion der "Ich hab nix zu verbergen-People", freuen.
Sie haben ihre Lektionen offenbar schnell gelernt, Herr Ludewig


----------



## Septimus (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Anlassbezogene Überwachung von Straftätern und Terroristen, Clans oder anderen undurchsichtigen Vereinigungen gegen die Richterliche Ermittlungen laufen sind mM nach in Ordnung, dieser Gesetzentwurf stellt aber alle Bürger dieses Landes unter Generalverdacht und meine Befürchtung wird sein das dieser Gesetzentwurf dazu genutzt wird kritische Stimmen im Land Mundtot machen zu wollen. Also das was China in groß plant.

Der Souverän das sind wir, die Bürger dieses Landes und wir haben garantiert nicht Mehrheitsgewollt das sich hier Kriegsverbrecher, Straftäter und Clans bilden respektive Flächendeckend ansiedeln können die unsere freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung nebst dazugehörigen Gesetzen aus Glaubens- und Verbrechensgründen ablehnen. Diese wurden gegen die Stimmen der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ungeprüft ins Land gelassen, sprich die Politik hat versagt als sie bestehende Gesetze ignorierte und diese Terrorvorkommnisse erst ermöglicht hat. Desweiteren hindert die Politik die Justiz daran ihre Arbeit ausüben zu können, jetzt die Bürger dafür haftbar zu machen indem ihre Bürgerlichen Rechte eingeschränkt werden halte ich für verfehlt und für grundsätzlich falsch.


----------



## sinchilla (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Ich bin für prophylaktische Inhaftierung, bei 80 Millionen potenziellen Terroristen in Deutschland muss ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste bzw Privatsphäre durchgegriffen werden!

Ja, PCGH wird sich selbst leider immer untreuer, es gäbe genug Themen welche sich ausschließlich mit PC-spielen und der dafür benötigten Hardware beschäftigen. Dann gäbe es nur 5 News am Tag, aber dies geht konträr mit monetären Interessen...


----------



## INU.ID (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



weisserteufel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Mitlesen  meiner Threema Nachrichten bei einer End-to-End Verschlüsselung.
> Wird interessant, wie sie das machen wollen. Sie müssten ja, entweder bei mir oder beim Empfänger/Versender Zugriff haben.


Guten Morgen. 


			
				 Auszug aus der News schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dieser Quellen-TKÜ kann die laufende Kommunikation via  Staatstrojaner *an der Quelle* abgegriffen werden,* bevor* diese - je nach  App und Einstellung - *verschlüsselt wird*.



Wie sie den erstmal aufs Smartphone bekommen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## BRKNWSSR (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Das Wahl- und Steuervieh hat sich das selbst zuzuschreiben. Immerhin werden solche Dinge nicht von heute auf morgen beschlossen, auch der Staatstrojaner war seit Jahren im Gespräch. Wo bleibt der breite Widerstand dagegen? Gegen ein überspitztes und hypothetisches Weltuntergangsszenario geht man auf die Barrikaden aber persönlicher Datenschutz ist wohl scheißegal, weil "eh nur die Kriminellen" betroffen sind und man als devotes Steuervieh nichts zu befürchten hat. Natürlich merkt man es kaum, dass einem Ketten angelegt werden wenn schleichend Jahr für Jahr nur ein Kettenglied dazukommt, aber irgendwann ist man dann angekettet und es gibt kein Entrinnen mehr.


----------



## Bevier (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Besonders interessant fand ich ja den Punkt mit den äußeren Merkmalen. Seit über 60 Jahren gibt es richtig wirksame Haarfärbemittel, seit etwa 20 farbige Kontaktlinsen. Nichts ist so leicht austauschbar, wie die äußere Erscheinung. Männer können sich einen Bart wachsen lassen oder ihren einfach abrasieren. Eine Liste mit diesen Merkmalen ist einfach lächerlich. Eindeutige Erkennungsmerkmale gibt es kaum, außer vielleichtt das berühmte kronenförmige Muttermal auf der rechten Pobacke, an dem man immer den rechtmäßigen Thronerben erkennen kann...
Der Rest... pffff, hab ja nix zu verbergen. 
In gewissen Punkten ist es mMn sinnvoll aber davor ist ein eindeutiger gerichtlicher Beschluss nötig, dass das zugelassen werden darf. Eine Generalüberwachung aller Bürger wäre das Ende der grundrechtlich geschützten Unschuldsvermutung. Da wäre also eine umfangreiche Änderung des Grundgesetzes notwendig, die so nicht so leicht durchkommen dürfte, ohne dass die Bürger auf die Straße gehen und die Verbrennung der Staatsvertreter fordern.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sie den erstmal aufs Smartphone bekommen, keine Ahnung.



Sie bekommen durch deinen Provider deine IP, und dann verwenden sie zugekaufte Zero-Day Exploits. Klassisches Hacken sozusagen.

Auch eine Möglichkeit ist es, deinen Provider zu sagen er möge doch extra für dich den DNS Server so einstellen dass er dich (für dich unmerklich) mal auf eine modifizierte Webseite umleitet, wo dann ein Browser Exploit integriert ist der den Bundestrojaner installiert. Kann man aber durch ein VPN umgehen. Rein den DNS Server zu ändern reicht da nicht, da die DNS - Pakete direkt abgefangen werden.

Und genau deswegen halte ich das für ziemlichen Blödsinn. Terroristische Zellen wissen schon wie sie damit umgehen (Wegwerf/gebrauchte Simkarten, VPN, spezielle Betriebssysteme mit denen der Bundestrojaner sowieso nichts anfangen kann, Whatsapp nicht nutzen, etc...)


----------



## sonny1606 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Whats app verschlüsselt und dennoch kann mitgehört werden? Läuft das dann über eine Backdoor die im proprietären code seitens Facebook zur Verfügung gestellt wird? Nutze seit langem auch schon parallel "signal" der ist auch Ende-Ende verschlüsselt und vor allem Quelloffen. Damit haben alle IT profis dort die Chance diesen nach Fehlern und Hintertüren zu durchsuchen. Ist in meinem Augen der einzige sichere Messenger. Jeder nicht quelloffene Messenger/IT Programm ist nicht sicher, da niemand prüfen kann was die software wirklich macht.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Whats app verschlüsselt und dennoch kann mitgehört werden? Läuft das dann über eine Backdoor die im proprietären code seitens Facebook zur Verfügung gestellt wird? Nutze seit langem auch schon parallel "signal" der ist auch Ende-Ende verschlüsselt und vor allem Quelloffen. Damit haben alle IT profis dort die Chance diesen nach Fehlern und Hintertüren zu durchsuchen. Ist in meinem Augen der einzige sichere Messenger. Jeder nicht quelloffene Messenger/IT Programm ist nicht sicher, da niemand prüfen kann was die software wirklich macht.



Die sind eine Stufe höher und installieren dir die Backdoor im IOS/Android. Da kann der Messenger noch so sicher sein wenn direkt die Tastatureingaben abgegriffen werden und alle 5 sekunden screenshots angelegt werden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



BRKNWSSR schrieb:


> Das Wahl- und Steuervieh hat sich das selbst zuzuschreiben. Immerhin werden solche Dinge nicht von heute auf morgen beschlossen, auch der Staatstrojaner war seit Jahren im Gespräch. Wo bleibt der breite Widerstand dagegen? Gegen ein überspitztes und hypothetisches Weltuntergangsszenario geht man auf die Barrikaden aber persönlicher Datenschutz ist wohl scheißegal, weil "eh nur die Kriminellen" betroffen sind und man als devotes Steuervieh nichts zu befürchten hat. Natürlich merkt man es kaum, dass einem Ketten angelegt werden wenn schleichend Jahr für Jahr nur ein Kettenglied dazukommt, aber irgendwann ist man dann angekettet und es gibt kein Entrinnen mehr.



Volle Zustimmung! Das habe ich so unlängst in einem weniger Computer afinen Forum geschrieben.
Die Antwort nichtmal das "harmlose": "na und?! Ich hab nix zu verbergen!"..... Sondern:

"Du bist wohl so einer der Neurechten(!!) Die nun so langsam Angst bekommen...nach Halle...!"

Der Zeitgeist ist also schon da angekommen, dass man durch Kritik an diesen Maßnahmen, sei sie berechtigt oder nicht (In diesem Falle ist sie es!!) In die Nazi-Ecke gestellt wird... und sich die üblichen Forderungen wie soziale Ächtung & Kündigung durch AG anzuschließen haben...!

DAS ist imho das Traurige .... Wir haben zwar freie Meinungsäußerung, aber nur solange sie der Meinung der Obrigkeit entspricht!

Wer also glaubt, dass dies gegen Terror gerichtet ist... der glaubt auch, dass das Ordnungsamt vorbei kommt und die Küche aufräumt!


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Als ob jemand der nicht will, dass "jemand mithorcht" die Sachen über eine Whats-App Gruppe etc bequatscht, genau. Guten Morgen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Kronos schrieb:


> Als ob jemand der nicht will, dass "jemand mithorcht" die Sachen über eine Whats-App Gruppe etc bequatscht, genau. Guten Morgen



Gab ja selbst im Spatzenhirn-TV hierzulande schon Berichte darüber, dass dies bei denen nur deswegen unerkannt bleibt, weil sie nur über persönlich bekannte, im direkten Gespräch über solche Dinge/Pläne sprechen und tw. erst gar kein Handy/Smartphone besitzen...  Nachrichten mit Papier und Bleistift mit ebenfalls persönlich bekannten Boten übermitteln...
...aber der geneigte ARD&ZDF Schauer und Burda&Springer Leser.... ist halt weichgespült....


----------



## Spinal (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Septimus schrieb:


> Anlassbezogene Überwachung von Straftätern und Terroristen, Clans oder anderen undurchsichtigen Vereinigungen gegen die Richterliche Ermittlungen laufen sind mM nach in Ordnung, dieser Gesetzentwurf stellt aber alle Bürger dieses Landes unter Generalverdacht und meine Befürchtung wird sein das dieser Gesetzentwurf dazu genutzt wird kritische Stimmen im Land Mundtot machen zu wollen. Also das was China in groß plant.



Ich finde ja gut das hier auch mal jemand sagt, dass es um Strafverfolgung geht. Aber dennoch fügst du die Befürchtung an, alle Bürger sollen unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden. Woher kommt diese Annahme?
Ich denke die meisten haben den Gesetzentwurf gar nicht angeschaut. Denn ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wie man sonst darauf kommen kann, der Bürger würde unter Generalverdacht stehen. Die Überschrift der News ist auch reisserisch und missverständlich. Es wird ja fast suggeriert der Staat würde permanent abhören .

Wer Freunde, Verwandte oder Bekannte in einem land hat, welches nicht "frei" ist wird die Freiheit in Deutschland sicher sehr zu schätzen. Wir leben hier diesbezüglich schon in einem Palast.
Generell würde ich mir viel mehr Sorgen darum machen, was ausländische Geheimdienste oder Firmen treiben.

Unterm Strich muss man der Polizei halt auch die Möglichkeit geben ihren Job zu machen. Bei jedem Anschlag, Amoklauf, Unglück heißt es immer, warum hat die Polizei nix unternommen. Bei jedem Gesetzentwurf zur besseren Strafverfolgung heißt es "Datenschutz", "Überwachungsstaat", "Generalverdacht".
Und sich mit dem Thema wirklich befasst hat sich nur der kleinste Teil der Leute die sich aufregen. Aber solange man sich nur im Internet aufregt oder online Petitionen unterschreibt kann es ja nicht so schlimm sein. Sonst würden wir auch auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## KrHome (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sie den erstmal aufs Smartphone bekommen, keine Ahnung.


Flughafen-Kontrollen sind eine beliebte Strategie. Da gibst du beim Sicherheitscheck deine Geräte (Laptop, Smartphone) kurz ab und im Hinterzimmer wird dir fix der Trojaner aufgespielt. Ansonsten läuft das über die gute alte Wohnungsüberwachung und Zutrittverschaffung, wenn du auf der Arbeit bist oder per E-Mail Anhang.

Grundsätzlich ist das ein sensibles Thema. Irgendwelche Befugnisse muss die Polizei haben, wenn sie Staftaten aufklären und verhindern soll. Derzeit klappt das oft nur, weil man sich Daten beschafft, die ausländische Behörden ermittelt haben, weil es die inländischen nicht dürfen. Trotzdem hab ich natürlich auch keinen Bock darauf irgendwelcher Polizeiwillkür ausgesetzt zu sein und je mehr überwacht werden darf, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür.

Die Studien, die sagen mehr Befugnisse fördern lediglich das Ausweichverhalten auf sichere Formen der Kommunikation, stimmen zwar, aber lösen das Problem nicht.


----------



## Lexx (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sie den erstmal aufs Smartphone bekommen, keine Ahnung.


Branded ROMS?



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> gar kein Handy/Smartphone besitzen... Nachrichten mit Papier und Bleistift mit ebenfalls persönlich bekannten Boten übermitteln...


Mein Nachbar (türkischer Patriarch eine Großfamilie) hat deshalb eine Brieftauben-Zucht.
Sind ziemlich gefragt diese Vogerln.

Leider sinds alle gerade - zufällig immer wenns bei denen dort scheppert - nicht da.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Whats app verschlüsselt und dennoch kann mitgehört werden?



Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Bundestrojaner zwar die Verschlüsselung nicht knacken kann, er dafür aber Screenshots erstellt und im Hintergrund unbemerkt verschickt. Ist aber auch schon ne Weile her, ich schau mal ob ich was dazu finde. ^^

 Edit:
und schon gefunden:
“[FONT=&quot]Da die Kommunikation bei Messengern wie WhatsApp, Signal, Telegram und Threema verschlüsselt stattfindet, dürfen die Ermittlungsbehörden nach einer [/FONT]Mitte 2017 von der großen Koalition beschlossenen Gesetzesänderung[FONT=&quot] diese direkt auf dem Gerät ausspähen. Dazu fertigt der Trojaner heimlich Screenshots an. Zudem erhielt die Polizei die Befugnis, bei "besonders schweren Straftaten" alle gespeicherten Daten auf IT-Systemen wie Computern, Smartphones und Tablets auszuspähen“
quelle:
[/FONT]Bericht: BKA-Trojaner fuer Smartphones bereits im Einsatz | heise online


----------



## KaneTM (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Von dieser Sorte kenne ich leider genug. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Ich habe doch nichts zu verbergen!"



Ja, so ein paar Kandidaten kenne ich auch... aber ich meinte das schon etwas wörtlicher: Wo sind die, die vom Staat überwacht werden wollen? Also nicht "Mir egal" sondern "Ich will Überwachung für alle, auch für mich"...


----------



## empy (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sie den erstmal aufs Smartphone bekommen, keine Ahnung.





Bevier schrieb:


> Da wäre also eine umfangreiche Änderung des  Grundgesetzes notwendig, die so nicht so leicht durchkommen dürfte, ohne  dass die Bürger auf die Straße gehen und die Verbrennung der  Staatsvertreter fordern.



Technische  Machbarkeit ist doch Pillepalle. Die ist doch bei Gesetzesbeschlüssen  schon längst nicht mehr relevant. Das gleiche gilt scheinbar auch für's Grundgesetz.



NForcer schrieb:


> Tja, und wer wird dann damit kontrolliert  werden? Genau, der böse deutsche Bürger, damit dieser bei jeder kleinen  Kritik dann hopps genommen werden kann, denn er ist dem Staat ja schon  seit ein paar gewissen Jahren ein regelrechter Dorn im Auge.



Dann sollte er die Regierung halt mal abwählen.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wir  haben zwar freie Meinungsäußerung, aber nur solange sie der Meinung der  Obrigkeit entspricht!



Wieso, wurdest du rechtlich belangt?



KrHome schrieb:


> Die Studien, die sagen mehr Befugnisse fördern lediglich das Ausweichverhalten auf sichere Formen der Kommunikation, stimmen zwar, aber lösen das Problem nicht.



Aber sie beantworten doch die Frage, ob die Befugnisse sinnvoll sind.


----------



## AlexAwesome (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> Wie sie den erstmal aufs Smartphone bekommen, keine Ahnung.



Wenn die Hersteller in die Pflicht genommen werden dann:
Updateserver der App umbauen. Jeder Client muss sich erst ausweisen und wenn XY ein Update anfragt bekommt XY die Sonderversion auf sein Smartphone


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Tja, wer für
Freiheit, Durchsetzung von Recht, einhalten der Gesetze, Aufrechterhalten der Grundgesetze, Qualität statt Quoten, Meinungsfreiheit und Privatsphäre
steht,
eindeutig Nazis.
War doch genau das was Nazis gemacht haben. Warum waren die nochmal Böse? 


Was wir brauchen ist weniger Zensur.
Mehr offene Diskussionen. Ohne großartige Moderation wie in Talk-Runden.

Lasst das alles raus. Licht ist das beste Desinfektionsmittel.
Lasst die Leute sich um Kopf und Kragen reden, lasst sie Dampf raus lassen.

Das was wir sehen sind Leute die Manifeste und Streams nutzen. Die wollen eine Botschaft rauslassen die sie sonst nicht loswerden, kommunizieren und diskutieren können.
Die Leute stecken in einer Blase.

Guck euch nur mal Extinction Rebellion an. Das gleiche Muster.


----------



## Spinal (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Wer schon mal überfallen wurde, vergewaltigt wurde oder von jemand anderem schwer verletzt wurde, der wird das sicher anders sehen. Reden ist gut, reden hilft, aber du fängst damit nicht alle Leute ein.
Man muss einsehen das es "böse" Menschen gibt. Das es fanatische Menschen gibt. Geistig behinderte Menschen die für ihr Verhalten noch nicht mal selber unbedingt verantwortlich sind und besonders in Ballungsgebieten auch immer Kriminalität existiert. Und wir müssen den Staat in die Lage versetzen damit umzugehen. Das wir in Sicherheit und Frieden leben mag für uns selbstverständlich sein, da wir es nicht anders kennen, aber das ist es nicht. Das ist hart erkämpft und muss erhalten bleiben.
Und was unsere Meinungsfreiheit betrifft, wer rausgeht und laut brüllt er hasst Angela Merkel, er mag die aktuelle Regierung nicht und wünscht dem Christentum den Niedergang, der wird vielleicht für verrückt erklärt aber viel mehr passiert nicht. Es gibt Länder da sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## empy (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Research schrieb:


> Lasst die Leute sich um Kopf und Kragen reden, lasst sie Dampf raus lassen.



Lässt man doch. Kritisch wird es, wenn sie andere Leute um Kopf und Kragen reden.



Spinal schrieb:


> Reden ist gut, reden hilft, aber du fängst damit nicht alle Leute ein.



Die einzige Möglichkeit, alle Leute einzufangen, ist alle Leute einzufangen. Bin ich nicht so für.


----------



## Blueline56 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



BRKNWSSR schrieb:


> Das Wahl- und Steuervieh hat sich das selbst zuzuschreiben. Immerhin werden solche Dinge nicht von heute auf morgen beschlossen, auch der Staatstrojaner war seit Jahren im Gespräch. Wo bleibt der breite Widerstand dagegen? Gegen ein überspitztes und hypothetisches Weltuntergangsszenario geht man auf die Barrikaden aber persönlicher Datenschutz ist wohl scheißegal, weil "eh nur die Kriminellen" betroffen sind und man als devotes Steuervieh nichts zu befürchten hat. Natürlich merkt man es kaum, dass einem Ketten angelegt werden wenn schleichend Jahr für Jahr nur ein Kettenglied dazukommt, aber irgendwann ist man dann angekettet und es gibt kein Entrinnen mehr.



Naja, solange man einmal im Jahr in den Urlaub fahren kann, es einen persönlich und finanziell gut geht und eine gewisse Sicherheit verspürt, ja dann sind die meisten Deutschen schon zufrieden. Kritische TV Sendungen und Berichte laufen in der Regel
erst spät abends, wenn der deutsche Michel mehrheitlich schon im Bett liegt, aber die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender haben ihre Aufklärungspflicht trotzdem getan, schöne Augenwischerei. In dieser Richtung gäbe es noch einiges zu sagen, ich staune aber auch immer wieder, wie Parteien, die nachweislich gegen die Interessen der Bürger handeln, immer und immer wieder gewählt werden, da helfen keine aufgedeckten Skandale wie die Flick Affäre oder die Spendenaffäre von der CDU (Kohl) oder auch die Amigo Affäre (CSU) und einige mehr. Aber wenn Leute wie ein Trump oder Erdogan wählen, sollte einem nichts mehr wundern, die Mehrheit des Wahlvolkes ist leider recht einfach gestrickt, kritisches Hinterfragen, mal um die Ecke denken usw. - Fehlanzeige.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



weisserteufel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Mitlesen  meiner Threema Nachrichten bei einer End-to-End Verschlüsselung.
> Wird interessant, wie sie das machen wollen. Sie müssten ja, entweder bei mir oder beim Empfänger/Versender Zugriff haben.



Deswegen wird bei der Quellen-TKÜ auf dem Gerät aufgezeichnet, während bei der TKÜ nur auf den Kanal zugegriffen wird (klassisch Telefon)

Das Hauptproblem ist nur, dass überhaupt nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist, wie der Trojaner auf Gerät kommen soll.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Septimus schrieb:


> Anlassbezogene Überwachung von Straftätern und Terroristen, Clans oder anderen undurchsichtigen Vereinigungen gegen die Richterliche Ermittlungen laufen sind mM nach in Ordnung, dieser Gesetzentwurf stellt aber alle Bürger dieses Landes unter Generalverdacht und meine Befürchtung wird sein das dieser Gesetzentwurf dazu genutzt wird kritische Stimmen im Land Mundtot machen zu wollen. Also das was China in groß plant.



Falsch. Die QuellenTKÜ ist nach StPO nur anlassbezogen einsetzbar. Dafür müssen mehrere Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein, u.a. dass eine Katalogtat vorliegt und die Ermittlung auf andere Weise erfolglos ist.  Siehe §100a StPO.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Die QuellenTKÜ ist nach StPO nur anlassbezogen einsetzbar. Dafür müssen mehrere Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein, u.a. dass eine Katalogtat vorliegt und die Ermittlung auf andere Weise erfolglos ist.  Siehe §100a StPO.



Etwa so wie bei der Funkzellenabfrage, ja? Wie das dann in der Realität aussieht, kann man sich hier ansehen:
media.ccc.de -
Funkzellenabfrage: Die alltaegliche Rasterfahndung unserer Handydaten


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung! Das habe ich so unlängst in einem weniger Computer afinen Forum geschrieben.
> Die Antwort nichtmal das "harmlose": "na und?! Ich hab nix zu verbergen!"..... Sondern:
> 
> "Du bist wohl so einer der Neurechten(!!) Die nun so langsam Angst bekommen...nach Halle...!"



Dann lies dich lieber nicht auf Twitter um. Da ist die Massenverblödung schon richtig vorangeschritten. Dort ist alles rechts und ein Nazi, was sich nicht mindestens 1 Mal pro Stunde von der AfD distanziert.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Da sind noch so viele Punkte ungeklärt ...

Was ist damit, wenn unter Beobachtung stehende Personen mit ihrem Rechtsbeistand kommunizieren? Diese Kommunikation darf nicht abgehört werden. Um festzustellen, dass so eine Kommunikation stattfindet, muss man aber erst mal reinhören; ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Steuermöglichkeiten des Staatstrojaners stark begrenzt sind - in den meisten Szenarien ist dieser nach Installation eine Einbahnstraße.

Und wenn er keine Einbahnstraße ist, wie kann nachgewiesen werden, dass belastendes Material nicht durch das auf diese Weise geschaffene Hintertürchen platziert wurde? Bei Haussuchungen braucht es neutrale Durchsuchungszeugen. Welche neutrale Person bezeugt bei Durchsuchung von Endgeräten den ordentlichen Ablauf? Früher war das kein Thema, denn beim Abhören von Telefongesprächen konnte nichts platziert werden - und heute?

Der Staatstrojaner stellt einen Eingriff in die Funktionsweise elektronischer Geräte dar, die je nach deren grundsätzlicher Hard- und Softwareausstattung oder später von Eigentümer vorgenommener Veränderungen zur Beschädigung des Gerätes führen können. Wer haftet?

Der Staatstrojaner ist kein Hexenwerk, sondern ganz im Gegenteil ein eher ... unscheinbares Stück Software. Er ist prinzipiell auffindbar. Was ist, wenn Kriminelle ihn aus damit bestückten Geräten extrahieren und für ihre Zwecke nutzen oder gar weiterentwickeln? Oder ihn einfach nur gezielt mit falschen Informationen füttern und damit nicht nur lang anhaltende tote Ermittlungen (die Kosten trägt der Steuerzahler) provozieren, sondern womöglich auch gezielt Unschuldige belasten?

etc. p.p. ...


----------



## nibi030 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Es läuft ja noch die eine oder andere Verfassungsbeschwerde bzgl. der Quellen TKÜ, noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend  Das BKA hat auch ziemlich bammel vor den ganzen Verfassungsbeschwerden...

Da für die derzeit geplante Quellen TKÜ eingekaufte zero days zb. von Cellebrite zum Einsatz kommen, ist davon auszugehen, dass die nicht in der breiten Masse eingesetzt werden...das wäre ja auch doof, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt den zero zu verlieren...und die guten sind nunmal auch richtig teuer. Obwohl sie ja beteuern keine zero days einzusetzen ^^


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Etwa so wie bei der Funkzellenabfrage, ja? Wie das dann in der Realität aussieht, kann man sich hier ansehen:
> media.ccc.de -
> Funkzellenabfrage: Die alltaegliche Rasterfahndung unserer Handydaten





Funkzellenabfrage durch den Staat - das muessen Juristen wissen
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/100g.html

Die Voraussetzungen sind etwas geringer bei der Funkzellenabfrage. Die Tat muss nicht als Einzelfall schwerwiegend sein. 

Dazu kann man die QuellenTKÜ nur selten einsetzen. Denn zum einen ist das sehr teuer, zum anderen wären die Anwendungen dann auch sehr schnell verbrannt und würden für die wichtigen Fälle nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Funkzellenabfrage durch den Staat - das muessen Juristen wissen
> § 100g StPO Erhebung von Verkehrsdaten - dejure.org
> 
> Die Voraussetzungen sind etwas geringer bei der Funkzellenabfrage. Die Tat muss nicht als Einzelfall schwerwiegend sein.
> ...


Wie hoch die Voraussetzungen genau sind, ist erstmal nebensächlich. Tatsache ist, dass diese nicht eingehalten wurden und werden. Warum sollte ich also davon ausgehen, dass das in Zukunft bei der Quellen TKÜ anders laufen soll?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Die Kosten sind deutlich höher. Da wird also der Staatsanwalt sehr genau drauf achten, ob er da einen Antrag stellt.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Die Kosten sind doch aber nur dann hoch, wenn es tatsächlich einzelne Fälle sind, die man verfolgt, oder? Nehmen wir mal an, dass man einen anderen Weg wählt, z. B. großflächig über eine manipulierte App oder ein Betriebssystemupdate. Das wäre automatisierbar und damit billig. Installiert wäre der Trojaner dann zunächst mal, dann muss man ihn nur noch nutzen.
Das ist natürlich rein hypothetisch.


----------



## chaotium (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Stasi 4.0


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> z. B. großflächig über eine manipulierte App oder ein Betriebssystemupdate. Das wäre automatisierbar und damit billig. Installiert wäre der Trojaner dann zunächst mal, dann muss man ihn nur noch nutzen.



Bloß das muss die muss dann erst mal überhaupt von der Zielperson installiert werden. 
Da frage ich mich bei solchen Sachen auch immer: Phishing-Angriff auf Regierungskritiker in AEgypten – mit Apps aus dem Play Store | heise online

Normalerweise installiert man doch nur die Apps, die man braucht und informiert sich, was da gut ist. Und insbesondere, wenn man gefährdet ist, achtet man da noch mal besonders drauf, was installiert wird. 


Zum 2. Punkt. Da Androidgeräte praktisch keine Updates bekommen, wäre das schon sehr verdächtig.


----------



## takan (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

quellentkü ist doch schon erlaubt. jetzt wollen sie auch den trojaner bei falschparkern benutzen?


----------



## sonny1606 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Jahtari schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Bundestrojaner zwar die Verschlüsselung nicht knacken kann, er dafür aber Screenshots erstellt und im Hintergrund unbemerkt verschickt. Ist aber auch schon ne Weile her, ich schau mal ob ich was dazu finde. ^^
> 
> Edit:
> und schon gefunden:
> ...




Klingt extrem ineffektiv des BND, denke mal die NSA hat aber 100% Hintertürzugriff auf die US-Programme inkl. der Verschlüsselung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Klingt extrem ineffektiv des BND, denke mal die NSA hat aber 100% Hintertürzugriff auf die US-Programme inkl. der Verschlüsselung.



Ja.... Ich sag nur "Truecrypt" und sein Ende...


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Vor dem BND musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Der darf in Deutschland nicht tätig werden. Das darf nur der BfV bzw. die Landesverfassungschützer. Die Geheimdienste haben aber eigene Rechtsgrundlagen für Grundrechtseingriffe. Für die gilt die StPO nicht.


----------



## T-MAXX (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Sorry wenn überlesen, aber um welche Strafverfolgung geht es überhaupt?

Terror?

Das Internet ist genauso unsicher wie die reale Welt. Überall wird man überwacht.
Was kommt als Nächstes?
Unser auch so geliebtes Land leidet an ganz anderen Problemen und da bringt es auch nichts wenn der Staat mithört.


----------



## sam10k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



> Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit



das machen von google über facebook bis hin zu apple alle, und das nicht erst seit gestern.

die EU sollte lieber mal jederzeit code-einsicht bekommen. ist ja alles nicht open source, was sich die breite masse installiert.
da muss ein gesetz her. auf anfrage haben die softwarentwickler umgehend codeeinsicht zu gewähren, sofern ihr produkt in der EU verkauft, verwendet wird.

ich würde als EU boss mit der umsetzung inkl. fristsetzung schon morgen damit anfangen.

weiters gilt schon lange in der EU:
"Der Europäische Gerichtshof hat entschieden: Der Weiterverkauf von Software ist auch dann legal, wenn sie im Rahmen einer dauerhaften Nutzungslizenz erworben und aus dem Netz heruntergeladen wurde."
 an das halten sich nur leider nicht alle!
frankreich hat absolut recht mit der klage des unterbundenen wiederverkaufs von lizenzen, die accountgebunden sind.
betrifft nämlich nicht nur die game-branche, sondern auch noch andere.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Sorry wenn überlesen, aber um welche Strafverfolgung geht es überhaupt?



Steht doch im Artikel. 
Serieneinbrüche in Wohnungen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



empy schrieb:


> Wieso, wurdest du rechtlich belangt?



Nein, das braucht man auch heute gar nicht mehr! Oder wie interpretierst du , dass in den (a)sozialen Medien à la Facebook & Co.  solange Druck aufgebaut wird, bis Arbeitgeber betreffende Menschen entlassen?!
Ich empfinde dies mehr als befremdlich denn es sind genau diese Methoden die SA, und die Jungs und Mädels in der DDR angewandt haben, um Linientreue zu erreichen!

Meinungsfreiheit: Immer mehr Tabuthemen - Forschung & Lehre


----------



## xkraid (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Gestern nur Terroristen, heute schon Einbrecher, morgen dann jederman, denn nur wenn alle lückenlos überwacht werden, kann man sich sicher sein das einem kein Böser durch die Lappen geht, oder?

Nur leider bringt die ganze Überwachung nichts, außer der Erkenntnis, das der Täter den Ermittlungsbehörden bekannt war und einfach nur falsch eingeschätzt wurde.

Bei proffessionellen Diebesbanden wird man auch genauestens Bescheid wissen, welche Möglichkeiten den Behörden zur Verfügung stehen und die Strategie dementsprechend anpassen.

Möglich das man kurzzeitig ein paar Erfolge damit hat und weniger intelligente Individuen lassen sich damit vielleicht auch fangen, aber die gut organisierten Gruppen werden sich schnell nach anderen Möglichkeiten umsehen.

Was bleibt sind die Werkzeuge und Befugnisse, welche im Vertrauen darauf eingeführt wurden, das diese nicht missbräuchlich eingesetzt werden.

Angesichts der aktuellen politischen Entwicklungen mit immer mehr Einfluß von extremen Ideologien, ist das wohl etwas... nunja, Naiv würde ich sagen.


----------



## Basileukum (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Die aktuell installierten Parasiten, welche wohl von einem durchschnittlichen Forenteilnehmer als "Elite" bezeichnet werden würden, in Wahrheit jedoch Trash im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sind, werden die totale Überwachung, welche schon viel weiter fortgeschritten ist, als gemeinhin kommuniziert, nicht sein lassen. 

Wenn Du Deine Freiheit und Selbstermächtigung willst, dann mußt Du diese erstreiten, wenn auch erstmal, in diesem Fall auch wirkend, friedlich. Aber der Parasit wird die Überwachung auf "Zureden" oder mit einer "Abstimmung" nicht sein laßen.

Wird Zeit für die infantilen, oft schon graubehaarten, Kinder, welche das dumpfe, sich selbst aber für "aufgeklärt" und "gebildet" haltende Arbeits.- und Konsumvieh, stellen, etwas aus der Hüfte zu kommen.


----------



## Nono15 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

wer weiß, wfür die das noch verwenden wollen... so einem staat, der politiker wie unseren paragraph13-verursacher und so nem bayrischen alten mann, der alle spieler verteufelt, beschäftigen trau ich zwischenzeitlich alles zu


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



xkraid schrieb:


> Bei proffessionellen Diebesbanden wird man auch genauestens Bescheid wissen, welche Möglichkeiten den Behörden zur Verfügung stehen und die Strategie dementsprechend anpassen.
> 
> Möglich das man kurzzeitig ein paar Erfolge damit hat und weniger intelligente Individuen lassen sich damit vielleicht auch fangen, aber die gut organisierten Gruppen werden sich schnell nach anderen Möglichkeiten umsehen.



Da die Überwachung heimlich erfolgt, ist da nicht viel mit Anpassung. Außerdem ist der Mensch bequem, d.h. selbst wenn man immer aufpasst, passiert es halt doch recht schnell, das man Fehler macht. Und diese Fehler werden bei der Ermittlung gesucht. 

Zur Art und Weise der praktischen Umsetzung gibt es aber halt gar keine rechtliche Regelung. Das müssen also schon sehr geheime Sachen sein, die nur wenige wissen. Denn wir hatten zwar im Studium die rechtlichen Grundlagen zur QuellenTKÜ/Onlinedurchsuchung, wie die aber praktisch durchgeführt werden soll, weiß ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## T-MAXX (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Steht doch im Artikel.
> Serieneinbrüche in Wohnungen.



Danke für die Info.

Ich brauche wirklich bald eine Brille.
Alt werden ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## EoT_Speedy (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit "modernisieren". früher hat  man über die DDR verachtet wegen der Stasi und heute nennt man das modernisieren. Der drecks Staat hier macht doch schon seit Jahren nix anderes wie die Stasi in der DDR.


----------



## Ocmaster (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Stasi 3.0


----------



## HerrKuerten (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Ja, wie die Stasi: Verwanzen von Wohnungen, Einknasten von Leuten wie Dir, die den Staat beschimpfen, Karrieren verhindern, Leute in den Wahnsinn treiben, zur Mitarbeit pressen, Menschen entführen, ohne sonstige Kontrolle das Staatsvolk abhören, 10tausende Spitzel haben. Klar, das kennt man ja hier. 
Schon mal beim BStU einen Rundgang mitgemacht? Mal eine Akte gelesen? Im Geschichtsunterricht aufgepasst oder schon wieder alles vergessen?
Unglaublich. Bei so einem Geschreibe, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn Innenhotte die Gamer verdächtig findet...


----------



## Alephthau (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Hi,

Wie der Trojaner aufs Smartphone kommt?

Sowohl iOS als auch Android bieten die Möglichkeit einer Remoteinstallation an.......

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Zundnadel (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Wilkommen  :In meiner Privatshphäre. Bald schon das Haus der offenen Tür eine bunte Gesellschft von Wirtschafsinformanten lässt auch den Polizei Staat Daten sammeln  bald gesellt sich das Finanzministerium dazu um den Digitalstaat zu finanzieren Ohne Einverständnis geht nix im werbefinanzierten Internet VPN und Security sind illusorischer Selbstbetrug  wer hätte das gedacht so zum  XP  Start als es noch Zeitungen Restaurants und Ladengeschäfte in Deutschland gab.Bei diesem Innovations Tempo sitzen bald alle brav zuhause nicht nur ich auch die meisten Bänker und Bürokraten.Alle Bösen Kräfte Links, Rechts Inslamisch , Echt Kriminelle werden sicher in Darknetz reorganisiert werden.


----------



## Alephthau (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Hi,

Grundsätzlich kann ich ja nachvollziehen, dass Strafverfolgungsbehörden möglichst gute/viele Möglichkeiten haben um Straftaten aufzuklären, sogar den Wunsch nach der Vorratsdatenspeicherung kann nachvollziehen!

Zwei Dinge sind aber immer wieder bezeichnend:

1) Die gleichen Leute die das einführen wollen, schreien Zeter und Mordio wenn bei ihnen eine Überwachung eingeführt werden soll

2) Keines der jeweiligen Gesetze enthält einen Passus mit einer deftigen Strafe inkl hohem Schadensersatz/"Schmerzensgeld", oder wie immer man das auch nennen könnte, an den Betroffenen bei Unrechtmäßigkeit.

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Spinal (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hÃ¶rt kÃ¼nftig mehr mit*



EoT_Speedy schrieb:


> Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit "modernisieren". früher hat  man über die DDR verachtet wegen der Stasi und heute nennt man das modernisieren. Der drecks Staat hier macht doch schon seit Jahren nix anderes wie die Stasi in der DDR.



Wie alt bist du? Und wieviel hast du von der DDR und der Stasi mitbekommen? Denn das was du schreibst ist der totale Schwachsinn.



Alephthau schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge sind aber immer wieder bezeichnend:
> 
> 1) Die gleichen Leute die das einführen wollen, schreien Zeter und Mordio wenn bei ihnen eine Überwachung eingeführt werden soll



Umgekehrt aber auch, die gleichen Leute die dagegen sind, schreien Zeter und Mordio wenn ein Einbruch bei ihnen nicht aufgeklärt werden kann, obwohl es Täter sind die das in Serie betreiben.



> 2) Keines der jeweiligen Gesetze enthält einen Passus mit einer deftigen Strafe inkl hohem Schadensersatz/"Schmerzensgeld", oder wie immer man das auch nennen könnte, an den Betroffenen bei Unrechtmäßigkeit.



Also man müsste für die Feinheiten wahrscheinlich Jurist sein, aber wenn ein Schaden entsteht, kann man auf zivilrechtlichem Wege doch immer klagen. Dazu braucht es keinen Passus im Gesetz.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde Kritik ist immer gut, man muss solche empfindlichen Gesetze immer von allen Seiten betrachten und dann Kosten/Nutzen daraus ziehen. Natürlich ist jede zusätzliche Befugnis für die Polizei auch eine Kehrseite. Diesen Wahnsinn den hier einige User aber herbei fantasieren ist schon extrem.
Dazu passend vielleicht folgender Artikel: UEberwachungssoftware: Der Bundestrojaner, den keiner nutzt | tagesschau.de


----------



## klink (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Spinal schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du? Und wieviel hast du von der DDR und der Stasi mitbekommen? Denn das was du schreibst ist der totale Schwachsinn.



Die Stasi wurde schon vor Jahren, was die beschnüffelung der Bürger angeht, bei weiten übertroffen. Die Stasi hatte weder Personell noch technisch die Möglichkeit die heutzutage zur Verfügung steht.



Spinal schrieb:


> Umgekehrt aber auch, die gleichen Leute die dagegen sind, schreien Zeter und Mordio wenn ein Einbruch bei ihnen nicht aufgeklärt werden kann, obwohl es Täter sind die das in Serie betreiben.



Was haben die Überwachungsgesetze schon bewirkt, außer dass die Content-Mafia diese nun wegen jeder Bagatelle für sich nutzt. Man Schaft Gesetze wie Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz um die Zensur durch die Hintertür einzuführen um missliebige Meinungen unterdrücken zu können.



Spinal schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde Kritik ist immer gut, man muss solche empfindlichen Gesetze immer von allen Seiten betrachten und dann Kosten/Nutzen daraus ziehen. Natürlich ist jede zusätzliche Befugnis für die Polizei auch eine Kehrseite. Diesen Wahnsinn den hier einige User aber herbei fantasieren ist schon extrem.
> Dazu passend vielleicht folgender Artikel: UEberwachungssoftware: Der Bundestrojaner, den keiner nutzt | tagesschau.de



Heute reicht es wenn man einen "Gefährder" als Nachbarn hat, dann wird man von der Polizei die komplette Telekommunikation mit überwacht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



klink schrieb:


> Man Schaft Gesetze wie Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz um die Zensur durch die Hintertür einzuführen um missliebige Meinungen unterdrücken zu können.



Welche Meinung wird denn unterdrückt?? 

Es werden Straftaten entfernt. Und dafür liegen die Hürden hoch. 
Zumal es auch da im Gegensatz zum Namen noch an der Durchsetzung der Strafen gegen Google etc. scheitert.



klink schrieb:


> Heute reicht es wenn man einen "Gefährder" als Nachbarn hat, dann wird man von der Polizei die komplette Telekommunikation mit überwacht.



Da sollte man sich einen anderen Nachbar suchen. Denn so viele Gefährder wurden noch nicht gefunden.
Radikalisierung im Internet: BKA zaehlt 43 rechtsextreme Gefaehrder | tagesschau.de


----------



## P3PRi (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Finde schon krass, was auch so alles durch den Paragraph 100a StPO abgedeckt ist, und bei welchen Straftaten. Irgendwelche Kiffer und Steuerhinterzieher sind da wohl mit eingeschlossen, oder verstehe ich das nur nicht ganz? Wenns wenigstens nur bei Straftaten gegen das Leben erlaubt wäre, fänd ichs ja sogar noch irgendwie in Ordnung.

Das mit der DNA finde ich ehrlich gesagt tatsächlich gut, da gehts ja nicht um Spionage, sondern darum, Leute ausfindig zu machen, deren DNA man bereits hat.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Es gibt da durchaus Einschränkungen. 
u.a.
... die Tat auch im Einzelfall schwer wiegt. 

Also wenn jemand 10 Euro hinterzogen hat, ist da keine Anwendung möglich. Bei 10 Millionen sieht das anders aus.



P3PRi schrieb:


> Das mit der DNA finde ich ehrlich gesagt tatsächlich gut, da gehts ja nicht um Spionage, sondern darum, Leute ausfindig zu machen, deren DNA man bereits hat.



Das wird wohl hauptsächlich bei Tötungsdelikten zum Einsatz kommen, wo halt das Opfer keine Personenbeschreibung mehr machen kann. 
Damit kann man dann schon mal ganz gute Leute ausschließen und sich bei den Ermittlungen auf den Rest konzentrieren.


Edit:
Wie man sieht, kann so eine Ortung auch richtig teuer werden, wenn sich die Zielperson im Ausland befindet:
Russisches Ornithologie-Projekt: Wenn der Steppenadler zum Pleitegeier wird | tagesschau.de


----------



## HerrKuerten (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



klink schrieb:


> Die Stasi wurde schon vor Jahren, was die beschnüffelung der Bürger angeht, bei weiten übertroffen. Die Stasi hatte weder Personell noch technisch die Möglichkeit die heutzutage zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du das belegen? Gefährliche Nachbarschaft ist in 100a StPO leider nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## ToZo1 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Meinung wird denn unterdrückt??



Siehe Disclaimer... es wird systematisch die Agenda globalistischer Großkonzerne zur Beseitigung nationaler Hürden, die zum Schutz der Völker da sind, verbreitet (natürlich schön bunt, freundlich und divers verpackt) und alles andere als rechts/böse/rückständig/schädlich wegzensiert oder im Suchalgorithmus komplett oder nach hinten unterdrückt.  
Das ganze gepaart mit den google'sche STASI-Wanzen der Bequemlichkeit, auf die der Staat mit zugreifen kann, jedes Smartphone und allem was die Hütte sonst noch so smart überwacht. 
Und wenn dann noch per 3-Strike-Regel in der kommenden bargeldlosen Gesellschaft dein Konto gesperrt wird und du von jetzt auf gleich von jeder Versorgung abgeschnitten bist, wenn du was 'falsches' sagst, tust oder schreibst, wirst du aber ein sowas von frommes Mittläuferlämmlein sein ...versprochen! 
Dagegen waren die International- und Nationalsozialismen des letzten Jdh.s ein Krabbelkindergarten der schieren Freiheit, wenn auch nur aus Mangel an Möglichkeiten.
Aber pssst... Aluhut und so... und jetzt aufsagen: die totalitären Grünen, Antifa, FFF, ER und Google sind die guten und bei dem Greta-CO2-Hoax geht es ums Klima und nicht um die kollektive Ausplünderung der Völker durch die Bankeneliten und ein Gesamtgeschäft mit Zertifikaten im Rahmen von 10 Billionen Dollar abgesichert auf den Rücken der (zukünftigen) Steuerzahlerdeppen, die das garnicht schnallen und noch dafür freudig rumhüpfen.
Übrigens hat sich unsere Regierung schon jetzt bei der kommenden CO2-Steuer ausgenommen. Ihre Dienstreisen/-fluge sind natürlich steuerbefreit. Zahlen dürfen nur die Pendler im klapprigen Golf knapp über HartzIV bis hinauf in die untere Mittelschicht.  


Das globalistische Wahrheitsministerium verkündet:


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



HerrKuerten schrieb:


> Kannst Du das belegen? Gefährliche Nachbarschaft ist in 100a StPO leider nicht aufgeführt.



Die komplette Telekommunikation wird natürlich nicht überwacht, nur weil der Nachbar ins Visier geraten ist.

Aber es gibt Fälle, die durchaus in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen: Bei der Funkzellenabfrage rutschen auch immer gänzlich Unbeteiligte ins Raster. Dadurch, dass man im Regelfall gleich wieder ausgesiebt wird, weil keine Bezüge erkennbar sind, wir das nicht unbedingt besser.
Es gab beispielsweise eine politisch motivierte Straftat und du bist zufällig als Aktivist bekannt? Dumm gelaufen, da wird es Folgeschritte geben, auch wenn du nie straffällig geworden bist und auch in diesem konkreten Fall keine Aktien an der Tat hast.

Tja, und dann gibt es natürlich noch den kleinen Haken, dass zu einer Kommunikation mindestens zwei gehören. Wird die Kommunikation einer Person überwacht, wird auch die Kommunikation von Personen überwacht, die mit dieser kommunizieren. Dein Nachbar wird wegen Vorbereitungen von Anschlägen überwacht, ist aber zufällig auch Fußballfan, mit dem du öfter mal quatscht? - Dumm gelaufen; bis ganz sicher feststeht, dass eure Bekanntschaft rein themenbezogen ist, bist du mit im Raster. Und je nach Schwere des Verdachts vielleicht noch ein wenig länger, denn euer Fußballtalk könnte ja Scharade sein.

Ich kann dazu etwas aus erster Hand berichten. Einer unserer Mitarbeiter, Übersetzer für Urdu und Pashto, ist ein total lustiger Typ, mit dem man auch privat gut quatschen kann und der öfter mal selbstironisch Attentäter- und Bombenlegerwitze gerissen hat. Eines Tages kam er total ernst an und bat alle Kollegen, bitte zukünftig von solchen Witzen in der Kommunikation abzusehen. Grund: Sein Bruder besucht eine Moschee, die wegen Anwerbung ins Visier geraten ist. Fun Fact: Er selbst ist kein regelmäßiger Moscheebesucher, sieht seinen (übrigens auch voll integrierten und meines Wissens nach wie vor unbescholtenen) Bruder gerade mal auf Familienfeiern und das Ganze stellte sich obendrein ein paar Wochen später als Fehlalarm heraus.
Der unlustige Witz bei der Sache: Bei meinen Job gehören regelmäßige Sicherheitsüberprüfungen zum Alltag. Dass mein Kollege außer der Reihe überprüft und befragt werden würde, war angesichts der Situation abzusehen. Weniger absehbar war, dass auch ich zu einer außerordentlichen Überprüfung zitiert und speziell dazu befragt wurde. Wir hatten zu dieser Zeit ausschließlich sporadischen Telefonkontakt und haben uns bei einer Gelegenheit auch kurz über diese Geschichte unterhalten.
Nun muss man differenzieren: Dass wir - auch spontan und anlasslos - ohnehin überprüft werden dürfen, ist Teil des Jobs, brachte uns also nicht aus der Fassung. Die Kehrseite ist, dass der Job durch solche Dinge auch schneller mal gefährdet ist. Und generell fühlt es sich seltsam an, wenn Person A in den Fokus rutscht, weil sie das gleiche Gotteshaus besucht, Person B, weil sie mit Person A verwandt ist und Person C, weil sie mit Person B in beruflichem und persönlichen Kontakt steht. Und zwar, wie sich später herausstellte, aufgrund einer Namensverwechslung bei einem der Gastprediger besagter Moschee.

Das Ganze kann sicher auch analog ablaufen, wenn der Bruders eures Schwippschwagers in Biker-Lokalen abhängt, in denen auch Gangmitglieder verkehren. Oder wenn der Cousin 2. Grades in einem Kampfsportverein ist, der auch von Neonazis frequentiert wird. Oder wenn eure Schwägerin Verbindungen zur Hausbesetzer-Szene hat.
Entscheidend dafür, ob man mit ins Visier gerät, ist nicht die tatsächliche Verstrickung, sondern sind Zeitpunkt und Umfang der Kommunikation. Und das halte ich für problematisch, auch wenn ich kein grundsätzliches Problem damit habe, wenn die Mittel der Strafverfolgung den Gegebenheiten dieses Jahrhunderts angepasst werden.


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Deathy93 schrieb:


> China 2.0..



Eher China 0.5. Was China macht ist dann schon 2-3 Stufen weiter. Kommt aber auch noch hier


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Entscheidend dafür, ob man mit ins Visier gerät, ist nicht die tatsächliche Verstrickung, sondern sind Zeitpunkt und Umfang der Kommunikation.



Da hilft Kommunikation vermeiden. 

Wobei auch da die Technik der Überwachung nicht wirklich funktioniert. Ist nämlich nicht gerade unauffällig, wenn man plötzlich einen Hall im Telefon hat und sich selbst hört. Oder ganz plötzlich das Telefongespräch abbricht.


----------



## Verak (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Polizei- sowie Überwachungsgesetze werden bundesweit verschärft, Menschen lassen sich im Pilotprojekt der Gesichtserkennung in Berlin freiwillig ablichten, Bundeswehr im Inneren wird durch das Verfassungsgericht beschlossen, Bundes(Polizei) werden mit Paramilitärischer Ausrüstung ausgestattet, bei Schnöggersburg wird eine Übungsstadt für mehrere hundert Millionen Euro aus dem Boden gestampft mit U-Bahn und Flughafen Terminal, Eurogendfor wird seit Jahren personell und mit größeren Mitteln aufgestockt, Todesstrafe bei Aufständen im Lissabon Vertrag.

Alles wegen vermeintlichen Terrorismus ? wie viele Tote hatten wir bisher in Deutschland ? und ist das alles gerechtfertigt ? wie viele Tote haben wir jedes Jahr im Autoverkehr ? wäre doch toll wenn unsere Regierung da genauso energisch Einsatz zeigen würde, wie im Fall des Terrorismus, oder beim Thema Alkohol. 

Rekapitulieren wir doch nochmal. Wir schlachten über ein Jahrzehnt mehr als 2 Millionen Muslime im mittleren Osten ab, destabilisieren und verseuchen auf Generationen mit Uranmunition ganze Regionen, unterstützen mit Waffenlieferungen die Oppositionen, Libyen sowie Syrien als Failstates öffnen sich die Flüchtlingstore nach Europa und eine Frau Merkel die mit ihrer korrupten Seilschaft und dessen Politik dies noch alles unterstützt, stellt sich im Sep. 2015 (wo die AFD irgendwo bei 4% rum dümpelt) vor die Kameras und meint Flüchtlinge aus aller Welt ihr könnt zu uns kommen, weil sie ihr vermeintliches C im Parteinamen endlich entdeckt hat ?

und was lief bitte wochenlang im TV rauf und runter, bevor die Brexit Abstimmung kam, richtig, Bilder aus dem Dschungel von Calais. Den es übrigens schon seit Mitte der '90er gab und den es bis dato keine Sau interessiert hat was da abgeht. Genauso wie, das genauso lange schon Menschen im Mittelmeer abgesoffen sind. Tja jetzt dürft ihr euch mal fragen wieso und weshalb das ganze.

Hier noch ein kleiner Denkansatz für Euch und ja die Party ist bald vorbei. Weil ein jeder bei dem Spiel jeden Tag mitmacht, keine Verantwortung für seine scheiß ignorante Lebensweise übernimmt und nichts aus der Geschichte wieder einmal gelernt hat.



> Kulissenstädte für den Krieg ttt 08.10.2017
> 
> Auch in Europa gibt es inzwischen Militärische Trainingszentren für den Häuserkampf. Kulissenstädte für den Krieg. Die größte: in der Nähe von Sissonne, Frankreich. Für 100 Millionen Euro wurde hier eine Stadt nachgebaut, die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit einer mitteleuropäischen hat. Bewusst. Militärs gehen davon aus, dass die nächsten Kriege in unseren Städten stattfinden. "Es ist schon eine beunruhigende Entwicklung, die man da sieht" sagt Sailer.
> 
> ...



Sieht in den USA übrigens nicht anders aus:
https://www.spiegel.tv/videos/1534304-militarisierung-der-us-polizei

Noch etwas Bildung für euch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwNWDBVoZA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJY8U4xvcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adeFh5yPM0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nicht nur aus innenpolitischer, sondern ebenso aus ökonomischer, geopolitischer und überhaupt aus ökologischer Sicht. Wenn seit mehr als 20 Jahren vier Milliarden Menschen dabei sind unsere hemmungslose Lebensweise zu übernehmen und wir mehr als drei Erden bräuchten um den Ressourcenbedarf zu decken, wenn jeder so leben wollte wie wir. 

Kann sich dann auch jeder hier mal Fragen was dies mit den Konflikten in den Regionen zu tun hat, die wir bisher noch nicht Ressourcen mäßig kontrollieren. Geschweige denn den Zusammenhang mit den letzten beiden Weltkriegen dahingehend herzustellen und den nicht vorhandenen Ressourcen in Deutschland sowie Rest Europas, die wir seit Beginn der Industrialisierung verbrauchen.


----------



## caInewaxx (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Super reflektierter Post von dir.. Kaviar für die Säue, könnte man meinen


----------



## HerrKuerten (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die komplette Telekommunikation wird natürlich nicht überwacht, nur weil der Nachbar ins Visier geraten ist.
> 
> Aber es gibt Fälle, die durchaus in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen: Bei der Funkzellenabfrage rutschen auch immer gänzlich Unbeteiligte ins Raster. Dadurch, dass man im Regelfall gleich wieder ausgesiebt wird, weil keine Bezüge erkennbar sind, wir das nicht unbedingt besser.
> Es gab beispielsweise eine politisch motivierte Straftat und du bist zufällig als Aktivist bekannt? Dumm gelaufen, da wird es Folgeschritte geben, auch wenn du nie straffällig geworden bist und auch in diesem konkreten Fall keine Aktien an der Tat hast.
> ...



Das ist schlicht falsch. Woher stammen solche Behauptungen? Die Gesetze sind eindeutig und auch für jedermann nachzulesen. G10-Gesetz, Strafprozessordnung, alles recherchierbar und die erlauben nun einmal keine Sippenhaft, wie Du insinuierst. Es wird eine verdächtige Person überwacht und damit alle Gespräche, die mit ihr geführt werden. Ein Kontakt zu der Person begründet zunächst aber keine neue Maßnahme zu dessen Lasten. Oh man...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Nur sind von der Funkzellenabfrage trotzdem alle Handys betroffen, die dort in der Zelle sind. Da hilft nur Handy zu Hause lassen.



Verak schrieb:


> Alles wegen vermeintlichen Terrorismus ? wie viele Tote hatten wir bisher in Deutschland ? und ist das alles gerechtfertigt ? wie viele Tote haben wir jedes Jahr im Autoverkehr ? wäre doch toll wenn unsere Regierung da genauso energisch Einsatz zeigen würde, wie im Fall des Terrorismus, oder beim Thema Alkohol.



Da musst du die AfD fragen. Die verbreitet nämlich ständig ihrer Fakenews über schwadronierende Messermänner usw.
Und gerade die AfD ist besonders gegen Fahrverbote und Tempolimit.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



HerrKuerten schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch. Woher stammen solche Behauptungen?



Gesunder Menschenverstand? In dem Moment, in dem du die Kommunikation einer Person überwachst, überwachst du die Kommunikation aller Personen, die mit dieser Person kommunizieren. Anders ist es logistisch, technisch und physikalisch gar nicht möglich.

Bei den klassischen Methoden war das verschmerzbar, weil dort normalerweise ein Kanal in Echtzeit überwacht wurde. Telefonierte der Verdächtige mit seiner Oma oder seinem Anwalt oder anderen Personen, die für die Ermittlung nicht relevant sind oder deren Verhältnis zum Verdächtigen besonderen Schutz genießt, wurde dieser Anruf (im Idealfall, aber auch dort sind Überschreitungen bekannt) nicht überwacht und auch nicht mitgeschnitten.
Der sogenannte Staatstrojaner ist aber keine KI und kann dementsprechend nicht differenzieren, sondern schneidet alles mit. Ich wiederhole, das halte ich für problematisch.



> Die Gesetze sind eindeutig und auch für jedermann nachzulesen. G10-Gesetz, Strafprozessordnung, alles recherchierbar und die erlauben nun einmal keine Sippenhaft, wie Du insinuierst.



Eventuell solltest du einmal recherchieren, was es mit Sippenhaft auf sich hat, denn mit einer solchen hat das, was ich beschrieb, nicht im Entferntesten zu tun. Die betroffenen Personen werden nicht für ein Vergehen ihrer Verwandtschaft haftbar gemacht, sondern rücken in den Fokus von Ermittlungen, die eventuell dazu führen, dem Verdächtigen ein Vergehen nachzuweisen.
Wenn man schon schiefe Vergleiche ziehen will, hat das eher damit zu tun, die üblichen Verdächtigen zur Befragung einzusammeln - je nach Umfang und Verbindung kann das durchaus angemessen oder überaus unangemessen sein. Nur dass bei den hier besprochenen Ermittlungsmethoden aufgrund der Vielzahl an Daten, die automatisch erfasst werden und die kein Ermittler mehr vollumfänglich sichten, verarbeiten und nach dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit priorisieren kann, eine deutlich größere Menge kollateraler Betroffenheit und Beifang generiert wird.



> Es wird eine verdächtige Person überwacht und damit alle Gespräche, die mit ihr geführt werden. Ein Kontakt zu der Person begründet zunächst aber keine neue Maßnahme zu dessen Lasten. Oh man...



Ich denke, du solltest noch einmal sehr genau lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich mag mich irren, aber mir scheint es so, als ob du hier gerade ein wenig heftig aufgrund selektiv wahrgenommener Reizwörter reagierst.

Grundsätzlich solltest du dir darüber klar sein oder dir darüber klar werden, dass zwischen Gesetzen und Praxis oftmals eine gewaltige Lücke klafft.
Beispielsweise müssen laut Gesetz Betroffene über ihre Erfassung in einer Funkzellenabfrage informiert werden. Tatsächlich unterlassen Staatsanwaltschaften das zumeist. Sogar dann, wenn sie ausdrücklich dazu aufgefordert werden. Argumentiert wird dann mit einem zu hohen Aufwand oder der Vermutung, das die Betroffenen gar nicht an dieser Information interessiert wären.
Bitte auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Die mit der Verfolgung von Gesetzesverstößen beauftrage Institution verstößt gegen das Gesetz, weil dessen Befolgung zu viel Aufwand bedeutet oder sie vermuten, dass der Bürger an der Befolgung nicht interessiert wäre. Falls du in einer Strafsache vor Gericht stehen solltest, was ich dir ebenso wenig wünsche wie mir, kannst du ja mal versuchen damit zu argumentieren, dass es dir zu aufwändig war, gesetzlich zu handeln und/oder du davon ausgegangen bist, dass der Geschädigte nicht so unbedingt Wert darauf gelegt hat, durch Gesetze geschützt zu werden.

Bevor die guten Leute nicht in der Lage sind, mit den Werkzeugen ordnungsgemäß umzugehen, die sie bereits zur Verfügung haben, dürfte man ihnen eigentlich keine weiteren und ungleich mächtigeren in die Hand geben. Man beachte dabei, dass es selbst bei uralten Mittel der Durchsuchung immer wieder zu Unregelmäßigkeiten, Rechtsbeugungen oder klaren Rechtsverstößen kommt. Bevor also die Pferde neue Hufeisen bekommen, müsste man vielleicht erst einmal den Stall ausmisten.


----------



## Verak (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



caInewaxx schrieb:


> Super reflektierter Post von dir.. Kaviar für die Säue, könnte man meinen



Wie meinten einige EU sowie Inlands-Politiker; "Wir wussten ja nicht das sich dies alles so entwickeln würde". Als würden sie nicht wissen wie der Großteil hier bei uns oder im Rest Europas tickt.



> "Ihr sollt mich recht verstehen. Wenn ihr mich bedrängt und destabilisieren wollt, werdet ihr Verwirrung stiften, Bin Laden in die Hände spielen und bewaffnete Rebellenhaufen begünstigen. Folgendes wird sich ereignen. Ihr werdet von einer Immigrationswelle aus Afrika überschwemmt werden, die von Libyen aus nach Europa überschwappt. Es wird niemand mehr da sein, um sie aufzuhalten."
> 
> "Ihr werdet von einer Immigrationswelle aus Afrika ueberschwemmt werden" | Telepolis



und sag bloß, sie wussten auch nicht das sich hier bei uns viele ihrer Glaubensbrüder und Schwestern radikalisieren, wenn sie jeden Tag im Netz sehen wie die Menschen in Afghanistan, Irak sowie in Libyen, schlimmer noch wie Vieh, von unseren "demokratisch freiheitlichen" Armeen über ein Jahrzehnt hinweg, abgeschlachtet werden. Für das was wir im Grunde schon seit dem ersten Weltkrieg dort unten anrichten, ist meiner Meinung noch viel zu wenig bei uns geschehen, um Gerechtigkeit walten zulassen.

Aber haben wir ja alle nichts mit zu tun, wenn wir meinen jeden Tag bei BP, Shell, Exxon, Chevron oder bei Total tanken zu fahren. Vom Kerosin in den Flugzeugen oder dem Diesel in den mehr als 100.000 Frachtpötten die uns jedweden scheiß vom anderen Ende der Welt hierher liefern, einmal ganz von abgesehen. Und genau für diese Ignoranz werden wir wie schon 1945, 1918 und 1815 auch bald wieder einmal zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Damit danach das Spiel wieder von vorne beginnen kann. Daher alles nur Kausalität, auf Grundlage unser aller ignoranter Lebensweise, was hier abläuft.

Egal ob innen-, geopolitisch, ökonomisch oder ökologisch, der Tag der Abrechnung wird bald für uns alle wieder einmal kommen. So wie er es schon immer auf Grundlage der eigenen ignoranten Lebensweise tat.



> Divide et impera ist eine Redewendung; sie empfiehlt, eine zu besiegende oder zu beherrschende Gruppe in Untergruppen mit einander widerstrebenden Interessen aufzuspalten. Dadurch soll erreicht werden, dass die Teilgruppen sich gegeneinander wenden, statt sich als Gruppe vereint gegen den gemeinsamen Feind zu stellen. Wikipedia
> 
> „Es herrscht Klassenkrieg, richtig, aber es ist meine Klasse, die Klasse der Reichen, die Krieg führt, und wir gewinnen" - Warren Buffet NY Times 26.11.2006 - Wikiquote



Wir spielen alle dieses Spiel hier jeden Tag mit, bereichern uns ebenso an den weltweiten Zuständen, wir werden dafür auch wieder zur Verantwortung gezogen. Vor allem im Kontext der bisher untergegangenen Zivilisationen, die meinten ihren Wohlstand auf Kosten ganzer Völker und wir heute sogar auf Kosten ganzer Kontinente zu leben. 

Denn wie sagte Gandhi schon; "Die Menschheit lernt aus der Geschichte, das die Menschheit nichts aus der Geschichte lernt.'"


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Es ist nicht leicht für den Staat, den Spagat zwischen effektiver Verbrechungsbekämpfung und damit verbundenen Sicherheitserhöhungen und auf der anderen Seite das Erhalten der bürgerlichen Freiheit hinzubekommen.
Dabei muß genau abgewogen werden, ob die Bedrohungslagen wirklich solche Schritte erfordern und welche Konsequenzen es für die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen hat.
Schlimmstes Beispiel ist da China, wo in in einigen Städten ja schon eine totale Überwachung herrscht.
Aber ich denke davon sind wir in Deutschland noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Verak (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



RyzA schrieb:


> Schlimmstes Beispiel ist da China, wo in in einigen Städten ja schon eine totale Überwachung herrscht.
> Aber ich denke davon sind wir in Deutschland noch weit entfernt.



Sind wir das RyzA ? ein jeder trägt hier freiwillig die totale Überwachung mit sich rum, in Punkto Smartphone, die Geheimdienste haben schon genug Möglichkeiten die Daten auszulesen, mit der Überwachung der Messengerdiensten ist dies auch nur ein weiterer offz. bzw. rechtlicher Schritt und auch in China wird das Überwachungskonstrukt entsprechend dafür ausgebaut. Weil sie genau, wie hier auch, wissen das wenn der große Knall kommt, vor allem Weltwirtschaft mäßig gibt es etliche Blasen wo es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis uns alles um die Ohren fliegen wird, hintz und kuntz nicht mehr so locker bleiben, wenn er/sie ihr gelobtes Schlaraffenland im Überfluss, nicht mehr vorfinden wird.

Und das wissen "die da oben" ganz genau, das wenn hier Wirtschaft mäßig die Lichter ausgehen, der Punk abgehen wird und genau darauf wird hingearbeitet. Denn es ist leichter sich den Ali aus Syrien um die Ecke als Sündenbock zu schnappen, als wie unsere Politiker die für die oberen 10% seit Jahrzehnten Politik machen. Von den ganzen restlichen Nutznießern aus der Wirtschaft mal ganz abgesehen. Wird hier dann in Frankfurt keiner auf die Idee kommen, in den Speckgürtel nach Königstein innen Taunus zu fahren, um sich ein paar von den oberen 10% zu schnappen.

Und weil unsere Sicherheitsorgane eh nur ACAB, aus ihren Augen sind. Glauben die dann auch, das sie wie immer für die gerechte Sache und Ordnung eintreten, im Sinne ihres Dienstherren. Daher läuft wie gesagt, wie in der Geschichte zuvor auch, alles wie gehabt. Auf Grundlage der eigenen ignoranten Lebensweise. Schau dir mal bitte die ARTE Überwachungsdoku an, gerade im Bezug auf die Fails der Ermittlungen im Fall des NSU oder des Amri Attentats. Alles kein Zufall was hier abläuft.

Schaut euch dazu auch mal dieses Interview mit dem Phil. Eilenberger an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4Z7SzzEn8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Verak schrieb:


> Denn es ist leichter sich den Ali aus Syrien um die Ecke als Sündenbock zu schnappen, als wie unsere Politiker die für die oberen 10% seit Jahrzehnten Politik machen.



Wobei das doch gemacht wird. Bei der aktuellen Wahl hat die CDU 10% verloren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verak (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das doch gemacht wird. Bei der aktuellen Wahl hat die CDU 10% verloren.



Beschäfte mich mit dem ganzen scheiß intensiv schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren DKK007 und kann dir versichern das dies hier alles nichts mit Demokratie zu tun hat. Selbst wenn die Linke an die Macht kommen würde. Was man ja auch in Griechenland gesehen hat und wenn schon unser Innenminister zwei mal vor laufender Kamera bestätigt das wir im Grunde in keiner Demokratie leben, ja dann ist hier halt niemandem mehr zu helfen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhAQB9pAsx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber weis eigentlich auch jeder hier, mit Schwarzenkassen, Steuerverschwendung, Vetternwirtschaft, Lobbyismus, Beratertätigkeiten, Vorstandsposten nach der politischen Arbeit usw. usf.

Alles nur Kausalität, wir spielen alle wie gesagt das Spiel jeden Tag mit und "die da oben" können auf Grundlage wie wir dieses Spiel mitspielen, auch nur entsprechend agieren und handeln.

*edit*
Und was soll die Linke auch bitte machen ? den Reichen ihr Geld weg nehmen und den Mindestlohn auf 5000€ im Monat anheben, damit wir alle noch mehr ******* konsumieren können ? Die Menschen hier haben nicht ansatzweise begriffen um was es für uns alle geht und da wo es wieder hingehen müsste, das will keiner mittragen, dementsprechend wird auch einfach wieder die Kausalität unserer Ignoranz greifen.



> Ökologischer Fußabdruck - Alle Ressourcen für 2018 aufgebraucht - ZDF 01.05.2018
> 
> Deutschland überzieht ab morgen sein ökologisches Konto für 2018 und lebt auf Pump. Ausbaden müssten das nachfolgende Generationen und die Menschen im Süden, sagen Umweltschützer.Wer jeden Monat sein Konto überzieht, ist schnell pleite. Am morgigen 2. Mai hat Deutschland zumindest seinen ökologischen Kredit aufgebraucht. Dann leben die 82 Millionen Bundesbürger quasi auf Pump. Denn dann hat Deutschland nach Berechnungen von Wissenschaftlern des Global Footprint Network, einer Forschungsgruppe mit Sitz im kalifornischen Oakland, seinen Anteil an den nachhaltig nutzbaren Ressourcen der Erde für dieses Jahr verbraucht.
> 
> ...





> Rohstoffe und Konflikte: Rohstoffvorkommen und -verteilung - BICC 01/2012 Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung
> 
> Die Menschen der sogenannten industrialisierten, entwickelten Welt, vornehmlich also in Nordamerika, Europa und Japan – ungefähr zwanzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung – verbrauchen rund achtzig Prozent der weltweiten Ressourcen und siebzig Prozent der Energie. Immer mehr Länder haben steigende Verbrauchsraten, allen voran China, aber auch andere Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer sind in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt auf dem Rohstoffmarkt aktiv. Hinzu kommt, dass der technologische Fortschritt vor allem in der Informations- und Kommunikationsbranche und die dadurch ausgelöste Nachfrage nach seltenen Rohstoffen (Tantalum, Seltene Erden) zu einer Verknappung derselben geführt hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## HerrKuerten (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gesunder Menschenverstand? In dem Moment, in dem du die Kommunikation einer Person überwachst, überwachst du die Kommunikation aller Personen, die mit dieser Person kommunizieren. Anders ist es logistisch, technisch und physikalisch gar nicht möglich.



Ahja. Gesunder Menschenverstand also. Wenn der überwachte mutm. Straftäter A mit Pizzabote P telefoniert, wird dann die gesamte (!) Kommunikation von P überwacht, weil es physikalisch unmöglich sei, ihn nicht zu überwachen? Nachdem P mit A sprach, wird nun P also überwacht, der dann aber mit seiner Oma Y telefoniert. Wird Oma Y dann auch überwacht? Du verstehst vielleicht, was mit „Sippenhaft“ im übertragenden Sinne gemeint war. Und wer überwacht das eigentlich alles? Also: Wer muss oder kann sich das alles anhören? Die Millionen Polizisten, die wir so haben? 
Und Gesetze überzeugen Dich nicht, weil ja sowieso dagegen verstoßen wird. Wobei, im Übrigen, die Nichtmitteilung an Betroffene einer Funkzellenabfrage  wegen mutm. mangelndem Interesse so im Gesetz steht. Das kann man nachlesen. Gesunder Menschenverstand, ahjo.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



HerrKuerten schrieb:


> Ahja. Gesunder Menschenverstand also. Wenn der überwachte mutm. Straftäter A mit Pizzabote P telefoniert, wird dann die gesamte (!) Kommunikation von P überwacht, weil es physikalisch unmöglich sei, ihn nicht zu überwachen?



Wer redet denn von Überwachung der gesamten Kommunikation? Es geht um den konkreten Kommunikationsvorgang, und das ist nun einmal ein in Kauf genommener Rechtseingriff in die Privatsphäre eines unbeteiligten Dritten. Und das bleibt er auch, egal welche Nebelkerzen du noch zünden möchtest.



> Nachdem P mit A sprach, wird nun P also überwacht, der dann aber mit seiner Oma Y telefoniert. Wird Oma Y dann auch überwacht?



Nicht zwingend, aber wie mein zuvor gebrachtes Beispiel zeigt, *kann* es Kreise ziehen, wenn die Hürden zu gering angesetzt sind.
Und nein, ein drittes Mal werde ich nicht ausführen, worin der quantitative und qualitative Unterschied zwischen klassischer Überwachung einzelner Kommunikationskanäle und der Funktionsweise der Quellenüberwachung liegt und warum die daraus resultierende Datenfülle eher zu einer Ausweitung der Ermittlungen auf weitere Personen führt. 



> Du verstehst vielleicht, was mit „Sippenhaft“ im übertragenden Sinne gemeint war.



Ich habe durchaus verstanden, worauf du hinaus wolltest. Ich habe dir allerdings auch erklärt, warum die Analogie nicht funktioniert. Das ist es, was du womöglich nicht verstehst. 



> Und wer überwacht das eigentlich alles? Also: Wer muss oder kann sich das alles anhören? Die Millionen Polizisten, die wir so haben?



Und wieder eine Nebelkerze. Seit wann hängen Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Bürgerrechte davon ab, dass Personen und Institutionen logistisch nicht in der Lage sind, dagegen zu verstoßen bzw, diese unzulässig zu verletzen?
Übrigens habe ich bereits erläutert, dass mangelnde Kapazitäten nicht zu weniger, sondern zu mehr Kompetenzüberschreitungen führen, weil die technische Kapazität zur Materialsammlung grundsätzlich höher ist als die zu deren verantwortungsvollen Auswertung und einer daraus resultierenden verhältnismäßigen Ausweitung.

Sicherlich werden jetzt nicht massenhaft Endgeräte "verwanzt". Das ist für die von mir eingangs geäußerten Bedenken hinsichtlich der Datenfülle im Anwendungsfall, deren Missbrauch, der möglichen Zweckentfremdung der Software durch Dritte oder durch die Software entstehende Schäden auch gänzlich unerheblich.



> Wobei, im Übrigen, die Nichtmitteilung an Betroffene einer Funkzellenabfrage  wegen mutm. mangelndem Interesse so im Gesetz steht. Das kann man nachlesen. Gesunder Menschenverstand, ahjo.



§ 101a Absatz 6 StPO ist da recht eindeutig: _"Die Beteiligten der betroffenen Telekommunikation sind von der Erhebung der Verkehrsdaten nach § 100g zu benachrichtigen. 2§ 101 Absatz 4 Satz 2 bis 5 und Absatz 5 bis 7 gilt entsprechend mit der Maßgabe, dass
1.) das Unterbleiben der Benachrichtigung nach § 101 Absatz 4 Satz 3 der Anordnung des zuständigen Gerichts bedarf;
2.) abweichend von § 101 Absatz 6 Satz 1 die Zurückstellung der Benachrichtigung nach § 101 Absatz 5 Satz 1 stets der Anordnung des zuständigen Gerichts bedarf und eine erstmalige Zurückstellung auf höchstens zwölf Monate zu befristen ist."_

Da steht nirgends, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt Vermutungen über ein etwaig nicht vorhandenes Interesse Betroffener anzustellen habe, geschweige denn auf Basis dieser Vermutung ohne Anordnung des zuständigen Gerichts eine - überdies grundsätzlich zeitlich begrenzte - Rückstellung der Information vornehmen dürfe.

Falls du da anderer Ansicht bist, sollte es dir nicht schwer fallen, dass entsprechend zu untermauern. Ich will nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen, dass ich möglicherweise eine diesbezügliche Passage der Strafprozessordnung übersehen habe, jedoch sollte es mich sehr wundern, würde sich diese in Kernpunkten selbst widersprechen.


----------



## HerrKuerten (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

Du schreibst doch immer von „gesamter Kommunikation“ und nicht von „Einzelgespräch“. Ich reibe mich am Wortlaut. Wenn Du das plötzlich nicht mehr so meinst, ist ja alles gut.  puh

Die fragliche Passage steht in Absatz 4, Satz 4; Absatz 5 erweitert sinnvoll die Gründe für eine unterbleibende Benachrichtigung. 

Die Zahl der missbräuchlichen Eingriffe in die Telekommunikationsfreiheit mag sich durch die NSA oder andere solcher Dienste erhöhen, nicht aber durch deutsche Sicherheitsbehörden, die dergestalt immer Einzelfallbezogen arbeiten. Das hat natürlich grundgesetzliche und weniger ressourcentechnische Gründe.
Wenn mir etwas „Angst“ macht, dann sind das nichtstaatliche Akteuere, vulgo Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Aber das führt jetzt zu ein wenig whataboutism.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*



HerrKuerten schrieb:


> Du schreibst doch immer von „gesamter Kommunikation“ und nicht von „Einzelgespräch“. Ich reibe mich am Wortlaut. Wenn Du das plötzlich nicht mehr so meinst, ist ja alles gut.  puh



Vermutlich haben wir eine abweichende Vorstellung davon, was "Kommunikation" bedeutet.
Meiner Meinung nach ist auch ein einzelnes Gespräch Kommunikation. Von "gesamter Kommunikation" war meinerseits dementsprechend nirgends die Rede.



> Die fragliche Passage steht in Absatz 4, Satz 4; Absatz 5 erweitert sinnvoll die Gründe für eine unterbleibende Benachrichtigung.



Absatz 4 Satz 4 besagt: "Die Löschung ist aktenkundig zu machen." 

Absatz 5 besagt: "Sind verwertbare personenbezogene Daten, die nach § 113b des Telekommunikationsgesetzes gespeichert waren, durch eine entsprechende polizeirechtliche Maßnahme erlangt worden, dürfen sie in einem Strafverfahren ohne Einwilligung der Beteiligten der betroffenen Telekommunikation nur zur Aufklärung einer Straftat, auf Grund derer eine Maßnahme nach § 100g Absatz 2, auch in Verbindung mit Absatz 3 Satz 2, angeordnet werden könnte, oder zur Ermittlung des Aufenthalts der einer solchen Straftat beschuldigten Person verwendet werden."

Aus diesen Passagen herauszulesen, die Staatsanwaltschaft dürfe das Interesse der Betroffenen einschätzen und darauf basierend dauerhaft auf die vorgeschriebene Mitteilung verzichten ist ... sportlich.  



> Die Zahl der missbräuchlichen Eingriffe in die Telekommunikationsfreiheit mag sich durch die NSA oder andere solcher Dienste erhöhen, nicht aber durch deutsche Sicherheitsbehörden, die dergestalt immer Einzelfallbezogen arbeiten. Das hat natürlich grundgesetzliche und weniger ressourcentechnische Gründe.



Da bin ich mit dir grundsätzlich einer Meinung. Ich vermute, hier unterscheidet sich unser persönlicher Anspruch an Rechtsstaatlichkeit: Eine Option dediziert zu ermöglichen und dann zu sagen, diese käme nicht zur Anwendung, weil andere Gesetze sie verbieten würden, ist für mich unbefriedigend. Insbesondere dann, wenn die Praxis in ähnlichen Fällen zeigt, dass die missbräuchliche Anwendung eben doch stattfindet.

Wie eingangs erwähnt, ich bin absolut dafür, Sicherheitsbehörden zeitgemäße Mittel in die Hände zu geben. Aber eben nur dann, wenn diese Mittel hinlänglich geprüft und die Hände entsprechend geschult sind. Und wenn geklärt ist, wer ihnen auf die Finger schaut.


----------



## INU.ID (3. November 2019)

*AW: Staatstrojaner: Der Staat hört künftig mehr mit*

*Die Moderation hat mal etwas Spam/OT entfernt.*


----------

